# A CLASSICAL LIFE (A Musical Soliloquy)



## michael walsh (Sep 6, 2009)

*A CLASSICAL LIFE (A Musical Soliloquy)*
*
Classical music, the wings that raise the spirit, the audible expression of love through sixty classical favourites*

The dawn of my life (Ravel; Daphnis et Chloe) found its sunrise in my meeting you (Puccini; Call me Mimi) upon which my spirit soared to new heights. (Wagner; Tristan and Isolde, der Liebestod). Those early carefree days (Johann Strauss; The Blue Danube) brought a serene tranquility to my life. (Beethoven; Moonlight Sonata Adagio)
I cannot reminisce about our first summer together without recalling our lovely walks through the meadows by the river (Beethoven; Pastoral). Do you I wonder recall how peaceful it was (Debussy; Prelude a l'Apres midi D'un) and remember the unbroken bird song (Delius; On Hearing the First Cuckoo of Spring).
Our lives were not totally Bohemian of course (Smetana; Muy Vlast) and we did have our careers to concentrate on (Johann Strauss; Perpetual Mobile) but thankfully we could always find time to relax and listen to Mozart's Concerto for Flute, Andantino.
I remember the countryside was so incredibly green, the cornfields gloriously yellow (Vaughan Williams; The Lark Ascending). 
It must be as beautiful in other countries too. I often wished that you and I could travel (Albeniz; Espana / Respighi; The Pines of Rome), discover new worlds for ourselves and enjoy life to its limits (Offenbach; Gaite Parisiene); even get a feel for adventure (Borodin; Steppes of Central Asia / Sibelius Finlandia) and visit Moscow (Mussorgsky; Dawn on the Moscow River)
There was no denying the intensity of my feelings for you and our special romance (Chopin; Piano Concerto.1 / Elgar Serenade for Strings) brought such harmony into our lives; almost as the violin complements the piano (Beethoven Piano Concerto, No.2 adagio).
True love however never runs smoothly and misunderstandings brought the occasional thunder clouds (Beethoven; 5th Symphony) and the passion of my once losing you (Puccini; Madame Butterfly Love Duet) brought unbearable heartache (Mahler; Fifth Symphony Adagio).
Happily fate intervened and we were together again soon afterwards which made my heart as light as a mandolin (Vivaldi; Various Concertos). 
My life was once again filled with excitement and anticipation. (Ravel; Bolero). Yes, I felt as though spring had returned (Robert Stolz; Village Swallows in Austria) and life was full of delightful pleasures again (Verdi La Traviata; Let's Drink).
My darling, you brought such contentment to my life (Segovia; Memories of the Alhambra). I was always so very happy with you. (Chabrier; Espana / Josef Strauss; Off on Holiday).
Yes, so much at peace with both myself and the world (Chopin; Raindrop Prelude/Debussy; Perfumes of the Night). Ah, the mellow lateness of each evening (Mozart; Clarinet Concerto/Rodrigo; Concierto de Aranjeuz / Weber; Clarinet and Strings) ) when we would enjoy a glass of wine together while we listened to John Field's piano nocturnes before retiring.
It was while I would lay waiting for sleep to wrap its dreams around me that I remembered those lovely nights that we spent at Santora in Spain (Mangore; Siene en la Florista/Carulli; Duo in G. Op.34).
So much for the memories, not the least those when Christmas was drawing near (Vienna Boys Choir; Stille Nacht, Heilige Nacht). I could hardly wait for the first snow to fall (Waldteufel; The Skaters Waltz). I used to think of how wonderful it would be to be in Germany with you for Christmas and New Year's Eve (The Bells of Aachen and Regensburg).
With the nights closing in the children seemed to be around more often and I loved frightening them with stories about trolls in the forest (Grieg; In The Hall of the Mountain King), the witches Sabbath (Mussorgsky; The Night on Bare Mountain) and magic (Dukas; The Sorcerer's Apprentice).
I remember young Peter, always the soldier, marching up and down the room (Gounod; The Soldiers Chorus). He had just been telling us about a Swiss adventure story (Rossini; William Tell Overture). 
You may not remember because you had retreated to the back of the lounge (Pavaroti; Torna a Surriento) to dreamily think about our holidays no doubt.
Do you remember too that we always had the last dance together (Weber; Invitation to the Dance), and the night I proposed to you and we listened to Mozart's Piano Concerto, No.21 followed by Martucci's Nocturne when driving home?
These days I am still very much at peace with the world (Beethoven 9th; Adagio) and as you know I am as in love with you as ever (Elgar; Salut d'Amour).
My life then and since has been so wonderful (Schubert; Trout Quintet) and contented (Saint-Saens; The Swan). 
But, time has marched on and I find myself thinking more and more of those lovely days when we were younger. (Butterworth; The Banks of Green Willow / Delius; The Walk in the Paradise Garden).
Now, in the sunset of our lives I am more contemplative about the future (Sibelius; The Swan of Tuonela / Richard Strauss; Death and Transfiguration) and wonder how long it will be before I am just as reflective about Faure's Requiem? - Michael Walsh ©


----------



## CostaSimpson (Mar 14, 2010)

That was beautiful. Thank you.


----------



## graaf (Dec 12, 2009)

Very nice, thanks!


----------

